# Lampyrid firefly preying on a giant African snail



## orionmystery (Oct 7, 2014)

Lampyridae firefly (Lamprigera sp. - ID credit: Michael Geiser, Gene Mesher) attacking and later eating a Giant African Snail (Achatina fulica. ID credit: Tan Siong-Kiat, Marcus Ng) that it killed earlier. Selangor, Malaysia.

8:36pm



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4376 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

8:36pm



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4377 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

8:36pm the snail tried to escape...



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4378 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

8:37pm



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4379 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

8:38 pm



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4382 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

8:38pm



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4383 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

11:44pm we were on the way out of the forest park and I tried to look for the Lampyrid and snail again. Took me a few minutes but I finally found them, but I startled the beetle and it stopped eating the snail



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4423 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

11:47pm..i waited..and a few minutes later, the Lampyrid resumed its escargot supper.



Lamprigera sp. preying on Giant African Snail IMG_4429 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Flyextreme (Oct 7, 2014)

Very well captured series.


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 7, 2014)

WOW!! Amazing series!! And great photos.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 7, 2014)

Tight Knot said:


> WOW!! Amazing series!! And great photos.



Thank you, Tight Knot


----------



## _t_is_me_ (Oct 9, 2014)

It gives me the heebie-jeebies, but I like it!  Very cool.  (Poor snail.)


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 9, 2014)

_t_is_me_ said:


> It gives me the heebie-jeebies, but I like it!  Very cool.  (Poor snail.)



Thanks, _t_is_me. Nothing to feel sorry about for the snail. It's an invasive species and ought to be eliminated.


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Oct 14, 2014)

That just creeps me out. If I ever saw one of those beetles in person, I would start running and never stop.


----------



## baturn (Oct 14, 2014)

Outstanding photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs.hankIII said:


> That just creeps me out. If I ever saw one of those beetles in person, I would start running and never stop.



LOL...it's not that scary 



baturn said:


> Outstanding photos! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks, Brian


----------

